# شابة أردنية تحل مشكلة تلوث وملوحة المياه .. بنبات يستخدم لأول مرة في العالم



## إسلام علي (24 مايو 2011)

*نبات يعيش في مختلف بلدان العالم .. لا يحتاج للري .. ويستطيع تحمل أقصى درجات الملوحة والظروف البيئية القاسية*

*شابة أردنية تحل مشكلة تلوث وملوحة المياه .. بنبات يستخدم لأول مرة في العالم *


http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4908

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12​




نموذج للنبتة المستخدة فى معالجة المياه 


​ 
توصلت المبتكرة الأردنية، ميس عبد الحكيم ممدوح المستريحي، (16) عام، إلى ابتكار وسيلة جديدة لتنقيه المياه الصناعية الملوثة، وتحليه مياه البحار والمحيطات، باستخدام نوع خاص من النباتات المائية، والتي يمكنها العيش في مختلف بلدان العالم، وهذه الوسيلة غير مكلفة اقتصادياً، كما أنه لم يستخدمها أحد من قبل، وتعمل على حل مشكلة تؤرق جميع سكان العالم، وكذلك فإنها توفر في الوقت أيضاً.

تشير المبتكرة الشابة إلى أنها توصلت من خلال البحث والدراسة، إلى أن هذه النبتة التي تستخدمها في تحلية وتنقية المياه تعيش في مختلف بلدان العالم، ولا تحتاج للري وتستطيع تحمل أقصى درجات الملوحة والظروف البيئية القاسية، حيث أجرت تجارب على مياه البحر الميت لقياس قدرة هذا النبات على تحمل الملوحة، وكذلك مع مياه البحر الأحمر بعينة مأخوذة من شاطئ العقبة في الأردن، كما استطاعت تلك النبتة العيش بدون مياه لمده تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر، مما يدل على قوتها.




وتؤكد على أن هذه النبتة تعيش لمدة 25 عام، ولا تتعرض للذبول أو الضعف بعد قيامها بمعالجة المياه، وتتميز بوجود جذور هوائية تمكنها من امتصاص الندى، حيث أنها تعتمد على جذورها الأصلية في امتصاص كمية قليلة جداً من المياه، وبعد أن أجرت المبتكرة ميس، العديد من التجارب على قدرة نبتتها الجديدة في تنقية وتحلية المياه_خاصة المياه شديدة التعكير_ أثبتت التحاليل أن نسبة التعكير هي 0%، وأن المياه أصبحت نقية تماماً وصالحة للشرب.

وترى أنه باستخدام تلك الوسيلة في تنقية وتحلية المياه، نتجنب المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في الطرق التقليدية، وكذلك فإنها غير مكلفة اقتصادياً، وأكثر أماناً على صحة الإنسان وأكثر حماية للبيئة، ونستطيع أن نستغني عن إنشاء محطات تنقية وتحلية باهظة التكاليف، فكل ما يتطلب منا فعله، هو غرس النباتات في الماء ومن ثم الانتظار قليلاً، بعدها نحصل على مياه نقية ومعالجة وبدون روائح مزعجة، وبدون أي تكلفة.

وتضيف أن هذه الطريقة تستخدم لأول مرة في العالم، ويمكن استغلالها في معالجة مياه صرف المصانع، والمياه الملوثة عموما،ً وأثبتت ذلك بالعديد من التجارب على مختلف أنواع المياه


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (7 يونيو 2011)

اكتشاف مفيد جدا لا شك في ذلك.
التهنئة لصاحبة هذا الانجتز.
حبذا لو اعطت نبذة عن النبات المعني.


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (7 يونيو 2011)

النبات بيعالج الملوحه فكيف يعالج صرف مصانع يصل الcod ‎الي6000مجم/لتر وزمن نموالنبات كم يساوي؟ومساحه زراعته ؟وماهي ميكانكية عمله


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يايت التوضيح اكتر بالموضوع والشرح 


بصراحة الواحد بفتخر لما يشوف ابداعات العرب


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لم يكن هناك شرح عن النبتة حبذا لو تم متابعة الموضوع للحصول على المعلومة كاملة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ اسلام
بس ياريت التوضيح اكتر لان انا مهتم بهالموضوع وعمبنتظر الرد


----------



## المهندس محمد وزيرى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع محتاج شرح كافى وتوضيح عن نوع النبات


----------

